# WOOHOO OFFICIAL THIRD PARTY APPS FOR iPHONE AND iTOUCH!



## TripleX (Nov 6, 2002)

Hey guys official Apple Apps for your iPhone and ITouch. Get them now!!Apple - Web apps - All Categories

You are correct, these are lame webapps. I am kinda let down now.


----------



## Demosthenes X (Sep 23, 2004)

These are web apps, not downloadable applications. I've no doubt some of them will be very handy, though, but they'll also only work in WiFi zones or using a data connection (costly in Canada still).

Still, it's a start.


----------

